# Update regarding Penmon point....



## mistericeman (Feb 5, 2017)

Looks like signs have gone up already....


----------



## 1888 (Feb 5, 2017)

Was it you that just posted that on Facebook?


----------



## Deleted member 13867 (Feb 5, 2017)

mistericeman said:


> Looks like signs have gone up already....



So a Motorhome costs more than a coach, Do you get the feeling we are not wanted?


----------



## Deleted member 58330 (Feb 5, 2017)

So what has changed. They are not stopping people staying overnight in Motorhomes are they? Wording a bit weird. As a side I have stayed there and not impressed.  Far too many vans were there last year (about 20) all vying for a sea view.  It also had its fair share of charabangs there with their dogs running loose.  And it is 10 per day.  So if you arrive say 4pm, you also pay £10 on the way out in the morning. Absolute rip off.  I would never go there again and would even prefer staying on the green in Beaumaris and pay whatever fine that would be, at least  it is a good location and you are in town.  Cracking pubs and places to eat.


----------



## mistericeman (Feb 5, 2017)

No it wasn't me.... what's changed is AFAIK the owners of the land.... 
no were not wanted by them.


----------



## Rich and Sarah (Feb 5, 2017)

Another one to avoid then. lets hope a group settles there for a few weeks see if they like that.


----------



## mistericeman (Feb 5, 2017)

Rich and Sarah said:


> Another one to avoid then. lets hope a group settles there for a few weeks see if they like that.



"They" already had pretty much settled there.... when I've visited in the past it looks like a bloody site at the point itself.... with a lot of the mess that goes with it... 
Hardly surprising that the new land owners want to stop that really is it??? 

Shame though as it was a nice spot.... well the spot that's nearby and quiet was ;-)


----------



## Wooie1958 (Feb 5, 2017)

We`ve been once and as soon as we saw how many vans were already there and the amount of shyte strewn everywhere we drove off.


----------



## mistericeman (Feb 5, 2017)

***** said:


> It just shows how much things have altered over the years. We used to overnight at the half moon lay by about half a mile before the toll rd and it was great, the seals would pop up to loom at us as we looked at them. We could walk in to Beaumaris if we wanted! Would we want to stop at the point, opposite Puffin Island? NO way the lighthouse bells would ring all night!
> But that was probably 8 to 10 years ago, what a shame!



Sadly its just progress.... and that isn't always a good thing.... 
Seen the same thing happen over the years with camping... years of dedicated campers have long gone by and large to be replaced by folks buying a £25 tent from Argos/halfrauds etc and leaving it behind afterwards including a heap of human detritus. 

Sadly the likes of this AND the Loch Lomond situation is likely to be the thin end of the wedge.... 
The thicker end following on as more and more folks are forced into a diminishing amount of wild camping spots.... 
Sadly as those get plastered accross the Internet they are likely to get even more traffic.....


----------



## GreggBear (Feb 5, 2017)

mistericeman said:


> Looks like signs have gone up already....



Are people actually allowed to go there at all? Think the only ones not banned are Blacks, Irish, & Muslims! How come soon as someone gets put in charge of anything pleasant, they want to start keeping everyone else away? & how special are we, being charged even more than a coach! Then, when we're banned from everywhere,we get even more backlash, for parking in PUBLIC  places like car parks, and lay by's.
 THE MORE PEOPLE I MEET THE MORE I LOVE MY DOG!!:mad1::sad::rolleyes2::cheers:


----------



## mistericeman (Feb 5, 2017)

GreggBear said:


> Are people actually allowed to go there at all? Think the only ones not banned are Blacks, Irish, & Muslims! How come soon as someone gets put in charge of anything pleasant, they want to start keeping everyone else away? & how special are we, being charged even more than a coach! Then, when we're banned from everywhere,we get even more backlash, for parking in PUBLIC  places like car parks, and lay by's.
> THE MORE PEOPLE I MEET THE MORE I LOVE MY DOG!!:mad1::sad::rolleyes2::cheers:



Nothing to do with race/colour/creed... 
All to do with the lack of 'some'  folks ability to act like civilised human beings.... 

Frankly IF I owned a patch of land and 'some' folks treated it like they do.... 
then I'd be out with a, big dock of sign sharpish ...... 

Tread lightly and take nothing but pictures and memories seems to be lost on a heap of folks.... sadly


----------



## Deleted member 58330 (Feb 6, 2017)

You can effectively overnight here as it is not enforced. Guy takes your money up to dusk and then back again in the morning, but will nab you for another 10 as it is a daily rate.  I have had this on good authority from the cafe owner. I think anglesey council stepped in to stop it becoming a campsite but the owners have been canny as now they can say it is not allowed.


----------



## mistericeman (Feb 6, 2017)

MidAgeTraveller said:


> You can effectively overnight here as it is not enforced. Guy takes your money up to dusk and then back again in the morning, but will nab you for another 10 as it is a daily rate.  I have had this on good authority from the cafe owner. I think anglesey council stepped in to stop it becoming a campsite but the owners have been canny as now they can say it is not allowed.



That WAS the understanding... nod and a wink from Dave on the gate as he collected your money... However as I understand it the situation is different as of this year due to the new owners of the private estate that Penmon priory/point is on. 
Unless I have misunderstood the situation.


----------



## Bayblue (Feb 6, 2017)

Being quite local here in North Wales Penmon was always a great day out for a picnic ect when my kids were growing up, long before my campervan days. It never seemed to be busy and I can't recall any motorhomes/campers being there, it WAS a beauty spot back then.
Had some friends staying a couple of years ago and went there for a day out and there were few parked up, not too many but enough to make me think "This is not my idea of wild camping, I don't do crowds, I like my solitude"
Early last year a group (not this one) I know a couple of people from held an unofficial "meet" there and the place was really over run by motorhomes. I am assuming they left the place clean and tidy, but would you want to go for a picnic in the middle of a campsite ?

Another local beauty spot spoilt by its popularity.


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Feb 6, 2017)

Bayblue said:


> Being quite local here in North Wales Penmon was always a great day out for a picnic ect when my kids were growing up, long before my campervan days. It never seemed to be busy and I can't recall any motorhomes/campers being there, it WAS a beauty spot back then.
> Had some friends staying a couple of years ago and went there for a day out and there were few parked up, not too many but enough to make me think "This is not my idea of wild camping, I don't do crowds, I like my solitude"
> Early last year a group (not this one) I know a couple of people from held an unofficial "meet" there and the place was really over run by motorhomes. I am assuming they left the place clean and tidy, but would you want to go for a picnic in the middle of a campsite ?
> 
> Another local beauty spot spoilt by its popularity.



Hi Ya,
Your Last line is unfortunately the Death Nail for many a spot, But the trouble is WE all want to visit, Park up & Use the nice Secluded or out the way spots !. The more people that Use them The more Busier they get, & it often follows The More Damage & Attention they attract as a result, Then WE moan when Measures are taken by the Land owner or Manager to Protect such areas. Not Necessarily meaning This particular park up but im just a General comment & am referring to the collective 'WE'. 
Its almost inevitable that Actions follow as a direct result to the sheer Volume of People/Vehicles & Visits made to some areas.
What's the answer !...Who knows !.

There is only SO much land in the UK as an island, & A LOT of people on it.
Bring back 'Individual & Personal Responsibility for ones actions & Self Discipline Values' would maybe be high on my election trail manifesto !.


----------



## Deleted member 58330 (Feb 7, 2017)

mistericeman said:


> That WAS the understanding... nod and a wink from Dave on the gate as he collected your money... However as I understand it the situation is different as of this year due to the new owners of the private estate that Penmon priory/point is on.
> Unless I have misunderstood the situation.


Motorhomes still stop overnight as nobody enforces it. The scenario now is that only the gutsy stay there, ie ignore the signs, which is what I do 50% of the time if I feel I am not inonveniencing anybody.


----------



## Adriafan (Jul 29, 2017)

Coppied over from a previous thread :-
This comes as no surprise. Last time we were there it was quite crowded but the real problem was a group of 3 vans on the grass. They formed a "corral" and played defening music till about midnight. This was accomapanied by the expected shouting, bawling and puking. Not in the first flush of youth either. Also did not pick up the pit bull dogshit. If I owned the land I'd probably be doing the same. 
Agree with the other posts. This has all to do with greed on the owners part and the behaviour of a minority of campers. I don't know how this can be tackled but until we get a grip on the antisocial behaviour land owners will take the only option open to them.


----------



## Deleted member 58330 (Jul 30, 2017)

Yes they were there if I recall. Never been back there anyway as it was not good place to stay if you arrive late on. Anybody been there recently.


----------



## trevskoda (Jul 30, 2017)

The big sing says no buses but the one below states a charge,bit confusing id say and imposable to inforce unless in a court room which will not happen due to cost of getting someone there.
I would just park up and sleep(not camp)and vanish early in the morning leaving no trace of ones self.
As for trying to educate the grate unwashed about behaving correctly id say just wasting your time,chimps could be trained easyer.


----------



## mistericeman (Jul 30, 2017)

trevskoda said:


> The big sing says no buses but the one below states a charge,bit confusing id say and imposable to inforce unless in a court room which will not happen due to cost of getting someone there.
> I would just park up and sleep(not camp)and vanish early in the morning leaving no trace of ones self.
> As for trying to educate the grate unwashed about behaving correctly id say just wasting your time,chimps could be trained easyer.



AFAIK Penmon is private land Trev ...so whilst signs may or may not be enforceable I'd personally view stopping there when not wanted the same as stopping in someones front garden...

The situation used to be as I understand it that overnighting was turned a blind eye to (especially as there was a small amount of money involved) however following the change of ownership that's no longer the case .
Can't say I've been back recently as the point itself was like a bloody circus (or Scarboroughs sealife centre lol) so far too busy for our liking,we did however find a spot close by that was deserted ...AND there are lots and lots more places to explore where there are no signs .


----------



## trevskoda (Jul 30, 2017)

mistericeman said:


> AFAIK Penmon is private land Trev ...so whilst signs may or may not be enforceable I'd personally view stopping there when not wanted the same as stopping in someones front garden...
> 
> The situation used to be as I understand it that overnighting was turned a blind eye to (especially as there was a small amount of money involved) however following the change of ownership that's no longer the case .
> Can't say I've been back recently as the point itself was like a bloody circus (or Scarboroughs sealife centre lol) so far too busy for our liking,we did however find a spot close by that was deserted ...AND there are lots and lots more places to explore where there are no signs .



True but all land is owned by someone,i do get your point about overcrowding but thats the way things are going to go as people go & do as they like now without the conditioning/brainwashing we all got when young as to what you should or should not do.
A point in law ,if you have no gate (and this includes a priv house/ biz premises it is just about imposable to inforce,  travelers take this advantage here all the time and stay for mths on end.
Im not advocating we should do so but a one of overnight will cause no bother if thats what someone wishes to do.


----------



## Deleted member 58330 (Jul 31, 2017)

better off on the green in Beauamaris, town council run and it is common land being a green.  Yes you pay to go in but they cannot prosecute you for staying overnight.  They do not have the governing by laws.  Hint hint.


----------

